# bridge tra eth0 e wlan0 alla gentoo way

## lucapost

Il mio notebook è dotato di un'interfaccia wifi ed una ethernet. In condizioni normali utilizzo solamente una delle due attaccata direttamente al router.

Il server dhcp del router rilascia un ip diverso per ogni interfaccia. 

Stò pensado circa la possibilità di creare un bridge tra le due interfaccie, cioè br0=eth0+wlan0.  L'obiettivo è quello di ottenere dal router un'ip indipendentemente se mi attacco via ethernet oppure wifi, inoltre "mi piace l'idea" di dove abilitare al boot solamente l'initscript di br0.

E' fattibile la cosa? Quante castronate ho scritto in queste righe? Qualcuno ha esperienza?

LP

----------

## mack1

Ciao Lucapost, non sempre è possibile fare un bridge software fra una ethernet e una wirelless (causa limitazioni di alcuni firmware delle shede wireless):

http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/networking/bridge#It_doesn.27t_work_with_my_Wireless_card.21

Dunque il primo consiglio che mi viene di darti è quello di verificare se la tua scheda wireless supporti il bridging, magari prova a mano a creare il bridge e poi aggiungi le due interfacce.

Se non dovesse funzionare, è possibile aggirare il problema usando parprouted:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-700368-highlight-.html

Per avere un ip diverso a seconda dell'interfaccia (sempre uguale per l'interfaccia in questione?) devi agire sulla configurazione del dhcp server, dovresti trovare "static dhcp lease" ed associare MAC/IP che desideri;se il tuo router non ti offre questa possibilità, devi lavorare sulla configurazione del dhcp client che usi, affinchè richieda (se libero  :Wink:  ) un determinato ip in base al MAC address/interfaccia in uso.

Spero di essere stato chiaro  :Very Happy:  !

Ciao

----------

## lucapost

Molto bene, il driver delle mia schede wifi sono ath9k e p54_usb. Teoricamente entrambe ben supportate dal kernel. Non dovrebbero esserci problemi sul fatto che supportino la modalità bridge.

----------

